# Free Transfer Express Webinar Shows How To Save Money With Custom Transfer Sheets



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Learn how you can save money and maximize profits when ordering custom transfer sheets in a free webinar offered by Transfer Express on December 11. Scheduled for 2 p.m., this educational session will reveal tips and tricks when ordering custom transfers for team uniforms, spiritwear, corporate events, and other niches.

Some of the great information presented in “Saving Money With Custom Transfer Sheets” includes how to combine full-size prints with small prints as well as application ideas. Learn how to make cap printing more profitable and private label your shirts for free. Find out how adding a second print location can boost profits as well as using free printing to attract new customers. 

To register, go to https://www.anymeeting.com/AccountManager/RegEv.aspx?PIID=EB52DB89804B3A . 
Should the December 11 time not work for you, the presentation will be archived and available for viewing at your convenience.

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

